# Grandview is nicer than I expected



## VegasBella (Nov 25, 2014)

We have our parents staying at the Grandview right now for Thanksgiving week. We picked up three rooms for a total of about $400 through RCI extra vacations. 

Well, it's a really nice place. I was actually kind of surprised because it's by the South Point and I'm not particularly fond of South Point. I mean, it's ok some times but I generally prefer other locals casinos. 

Anyway, our parents really like the Grandview and are very happy. I was surprised that the pools are all still heated! And they have a great family pool. My mom is loving the fitness room. And my son enjoyed playing mini golf with grandma. 

My mom also loves to cook and was happy to be able to do so in her unit - although she complained about the blender. The countertops and the cabinets are low quality too but the ample room size and full size appliances make up for it. Plus there's a washer/dryer in the unit.

I know Grandview is kind of a favorite around here on TUG but given the distance from the Strip I never really thought it should be a true contender for tourists. But my opinion has changed. Our parents are really enjoying it.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 25, 2014)

We like it. Nice units, close enough to the Strip to go in and catch a show, but far enough away that you don't have to contend with the 'card slappers'.


----------



## Dori (Nov 26, 2014)

The Grandview is our favourite TS in Las Vegas, especially if we are taking friends/family with us. The units are very nice and we love the proximity to South Point. If we want to do the Strip, it is very close by car. 

Dori


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 26, 2014)

Grandview is our go to place.  We love the 4 dollar movie theaters at South point, hot dogs for 75 cents, not smokey, early dinner specials and killer deli. The rooms are excellent, we have stayed in most the towers.  Nice walk from rooms to South Point, and they always want you to do a presentation, even if you just did one, with nice gifts...we love it.

Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2014)

+4 for Grandview and SouthPoint


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 26, 2014)

The hot dogs recently went up to $1.25, but still a good deal.

I agree with everybody else. If you don't want to be "in the middle of it all," then Grandview is the place to be. SouthPoint is definitely its best amenity, and our favorite locals place. They have the best variety (and price) of food eateries of any locals casino. They have a great set of amenities, the low priced movie theaters, the big bingo room, the bowling, the rodeo arena, the new Sports Book, and the showroom with not only name entertainment on weekends, but other revolving, reasonably priced shows on weekdays. They also have a free show every Thursday afternoon.

Oh, and the SouthPoint's biggest plus of all, its owner, Michael Gaughan. He's an individual who owns a casino, not corporate. Everybody who works for him raves about him, from Tony Orlando down to the cashiers and maids. Why? Besides the fact that he's a standup guy? During the downturn in the economy, he never laid anybody off. Nobody else can make that claim. That's really saying something about him and the shop he runs.

Fern



Mike&Edie said:


> Grandview is our go to place.  We love the 4 dollar movie theaters at South point, hot dogs for 75 cents, not smokey, early dinner specials and killer deli. The rooms are excellent, we have stayed in most the towers.  Nice walk from rooms to South Point, and they always want you to do a presentation, even if you just did one, with nice gifts...we love it.
> 
> Mike and Edie
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ron_jacobson (Nov 26, 2014)

My wife and I just booked our second trip to Grandview.  We really liked the unit and the proximity to South Point Casino.  You do get the pressure to attend a meeting, go if you want or say no.. 

There are a few things worth noting.  Parking does get full and at times you can't park next to your building.  The buildings have long halls that seem more like a hotel than other timeshares we have stayed at and the units do not have balconies.  None are show stoppers to us.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 26, 2014)

*Looking For The "Like" Button.*

I resemble all those favorable remarks about Grandview At Las Vegas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 26, 2014)

We were there in August in one of the newly remodeled buildings (Rosemary building I believe) and really enjoyed it.  We are going to Vegas again in April, but staying at the Marriott Grand Chateau this time.  We'll have to see if a 2BR at MGC is 3x better than a 2BR at Grandview ($600 all in for MGC vs. $200 extra vacations for Grandview).


----------



## SunSand (Nov 30, 2014)

Try the Magic of Motown Show at South Point.  The show is great fun, and it was about 10 bucks & includes a couple of drinks.  Try doing that on the strip...  Love Gaughan's old school casino sense.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 30, 2014)

If you are feeling rich and have a special occasion, go to Michael's at Southpoint.  As someone who dines out alot, I was treated to an experience that was unparalleled to any restaurant where I had been to before.  It was not even as expensive as some of the places that I had been to and the experience was very unique.  I won't get into the details but you have to go to get the surprise and I don't want to spoil the fun.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 30, 2014)

I LOVE Michael's (named for owner Michael Gaughan, of course). It was the first "gourmet" restaurant on The Strip, originally located in Barbary Coast Casino, which was on the corner of Las Vegas Blvd and Flamingo (where Cromwell is now). The casino, and all the other Coast Casinos, as well as Sam's Town, were owned by Mr. Gaughan's family. 

When they merged with the Boyd Family, Michael Gaughan became a VP, and what is now South Point was then a new casino, named South Coast. Michael Gaughan decided he didn't like being corporate and bought South Coast from the Boyds and exited the corporation. He moved Michael's to the casino, now called South Point. Many of the furnishings and chandeliers are the originals, as are many of the employees.

It is definitely a place to eat for an occasion, or if you beat the house. Wonderful appetizers (a whole free crudites platter including quail eggs), great lamb chops, dover sole, and many other items. At the end of the meal you are presented with chocolate coated dried fruits.  Service, of course, is exemplary.

Fern



sptung said:


> If you are feeling rich and have a special occasion, go to Michael's at Southpoint.  As someone who dines out alot, I was treated to an experience that was unparalleled to any restaurant where I had been to before.  It was not even as expensive as some of the places that I had been to and the experience was very unique.  I won't get into the details but you have to go to get the surprise and I don't want to spoil the fun.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 27, 2014)

Parents are back for Christmas. Again at the Grandview. Again, got a two-bedroom lockout on RCI for something like $250. They each get their own suite and it's working well. They're happy, we're happy.

I have to update the countertop comment I made earlier. Apparently the cheap countertops are only in some units. This unit they have now appears to have granite. The cupboards are still cheap but it all looks nice and works fine.

My mom is complaining about the fitness room. It's busy and some of the equipment is broken. I don't really understand her complaint though since she can come as a guest to one of my gyms.



sptung said:


> If you are feeling rich and have a special occasion, go to Michael's at Southpoint.


Thanks but it's not our kind of food. If we want to celebrate with fine dining we go to Panevino. Or any of the restaurants at The Wynn.

Personally, I strongly dislike the South Point. I rarely ever go there. It's convenient to have a casino near the timeshare but it's just one of my least favorite casinos in town. 

Anyway, when you can book a room for these rates at the Grandview it's a great value.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 27, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Personally, I strongly dislike the South Point. I rarely ever go there. It's convenient to have a casino near the timeshare but it's just one of my least favorite casinos in town.


I agree, I also Strongly dislike the South Point Casino. Been there twice since they opened and hope to never go back.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! This is some great information. How far is this resort from the airport ?


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I agree, I also *S*trongly dislike the South Point Casino. Been there twice since they opened and hope to never go back.





VegasBella said:


> Personally, I strongly dislike the South Point. I rarely ever go there. It's convenient to have a casino near the timeshare but it's just one of my least favorite casinos in town..



As two locals - where would you recommend ?

I have stayed there, it was close to my work destination, seemed similar to some of the locations on the west side of I15, OK for travelling on business, but not a vacation/weekend get away destination.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 27, 2014)

Everybody's entitled to their own opinion. I happen to *love* South Point, and think you should give it a chance for the amenities it has. OTOH, I don't like its fairly close neighbor TheM half as much. To me, TheM is trying for a much younger crowd, and prices their few amenities higher. While SouthPoint has movie theaters, bowling, and a Bingo Room, TheM has none of those. 

Fern



Rent_Share said:


> As two locals - where would you recommend ?
> 
> I have stayed there, it was close to my work destination, seemed similar to some of the locations on the west side of I15, OK for travelling on business, but not a vacation/weekend get away destination.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 28, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> where would you recommend ?


I don't like South Point but that doesn't mean it's terrible or anything. I just don't really like it and won't go there unless someone asks me to. It's a fine casino and is great for many people.

The casinos I prefer are: 
Aria
The Wynn
Red Rock Station
Sunset Station
Bellagio


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> As two locals - where would you recommend ?


I happen to like SouthPoint very much. We go to the movie theater there a lot--can't beat $4 movies on weekdays before 4:00 pm. They are good to veterans and we've enjoyed free buffets on Veteran's Day. I like their showroom, too.

I also like Green Valley Ranch (they are good to military/veterans, too) and go there often for movies, the buffet, and the Grand Cafe. We had our family Christmas dinner in the cafe this year and it was great.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2014)

We don't gamble and go to casinos only for shows/concerts and fine dining.  Fine dining does not get any better than at Michael's.  Restaurants that serve pasta and pizza is not our thing and would be hard to be categorized as fine dining.  To each his own.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 29, 2014)

sptung said:


> We don't gamble and go to casinos only for shows/concerts and fine dining.  Fine dining does not get any better than at Michael's.  Restaurants that serve pasta and pizza is not our thing and would be hard to be categorized as fine dining.  To each his own.


Who is talking about pizza? No one in this thread brought up pizza.

As for pasta, I suggested Panevino, an Italian restaurant. Perhaps you're confusing their deli section with the restaurant? The restaurant is most certainly "fine dining."

Another option is Aureole at Mandalay Bay. I get the vegan plate.
That's what I like about the Wynn too - every restaurant there from casual to fine dining has excellent vegan options.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2014)

sptung said:


> We don't gamble and go to casinos only for shows/concerts and fine dining.  Fine dining does not get any better than at Michael's.  Restaurants that serve pasta and pizza is not our thing and would be hard to be categorized as fine dining.  To each his own.


 Excuse me, but I beg to differ. There are many 5 Star, fine dining, Italian restaurants. Italian food is more than sloppy, dried spaghetti, with bottled/canned sauce (yuck).  Even if your a steak (Secondo) person, vs a pasta (Primo) person, some of the best steaks (and fish) in the world are served in Italian restaurants.

Have you tried any of the Italian restaurants at the Venetian or the Palazzo?

http://www.venetian.com/restaurants/italian.html

For (aged) steaks, have you tried CarneVino?

http://www.venetian.com/assets/Menu-Carnevino_20130701.pdf

We'll be back to CarneVino for Valentine's Day. And the Primo dishes are fantastic, check the menu.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I don't like South Point but that doesn't mean it's terrible or anything. I just don't really like it and won't go there unless someone asks me to. It's a fine casino and is great for many people.
> 
> The casinos I prefer are:
> Aria
> ...


We were back to the Southpoint a couple of months ago for a special event.  The event included a wine tasting, so we decided to stay the nite. 

1. The place reeks of cigarette smoke.  
2. The employees throughout the casino, registration, and at the special event were rude and unhelpful. 
3. The food and service at the special event was terrible. 
4.  Although we are locals, as part of the hotel registration we were forced to pay for some special package that was nothing but coupons that we thru away.  
5. The bed only had 2 flimsy pillows. We made multiple attempts to get more pillows from housekeeping, who stated they would bring them up, but never did. 

I never, ever, want to go back to the Southpoint.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2014)

Just to clarify (for those who may not be familiar with the properties):

Grandview is a timeshare, and Southpoint is a nearby casino.  They are not connected, nor affiliated, and Ron's comments are about the *casino* - not Grandview the timeshare.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Just to clarify (for those who may not be familiar with the properties):
> 
> Grandview is a timeshare, and Southpoint is a nearby casino.  They are not connected, nor affiliated, and Ron's comments are about the *casino* - not Grandview the timeshare.


That is true and although I do own a 2-BDRM week (80k RCI-Points) at the Grandview (GV), we've never stayed there yet. It's too good a trader, which is what I bought it for. MF's are still under $700/year.

If you check RCI Last Call, the GV seems to always be available for $269/week. You do have to include $20/day for Housekeeping, a $25 Resort Fee, and $32.28 for Tax.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> As two locals - where would you recommend ?
> 
> I have stayed there, it was close to my work destination, seemed similar to some of the locations on the west side of I15, OK for travelling on business, but not a vacation/weekend get away destination.


Have you ever looked at the Jockey Club TS, which is now kind of merged/buried/alongside the Cosmopolitan Hotel/Casino (Note: the Cosmo was recently purchased by the Blackstone Group, AKA Hilton). The Jockey Club would give you access to the Cosmo, City Center, Aria, Bellagio, Planet Hollywood and the miracle mile, and a lot more.

I'll be leaving work early today to check into the Jockey Club. We have a 2-BDRM for the next week, which we'll use for New Years Eve and a Stay-Cation. When you walk out of the Jockey Club, your right under the fire works going off at Planet Hollywood and have a great view of the other fireworks going off down the strip.

As far as recommending other casino's that's difficult for me.  I only go to casino's on rare occasions for restaurants and/or shows.  I don't gamble and I'm allergic to cigarette smoke.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> That is true and although I do own a 2-BDRM week (80k RCI-Points) at the Grandview (GV), we've never stayed there yet. It's too good a trader, which is what I bought it for. MF's are still under $700/year.
> 
> If you check RCI Last Call, the GV seems to always be available for $269/week. You do have to include $20/day for Housekeeping, a $25 Resort Fee, and $32.28 for Tax.



When I stayed in August, I did not pay for housekeeping or resort fee. Just the tax at the time of original booking with RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2014)

I think we had to pay for wifi and taxes.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think we had to pay for wifi and taxes.


 
I just tethered to my phone and saved on the wifi.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 30, 2014)

As allergic to smoke as you are, I am allergic to loud background noise in a restaurant. When I go out to eat at this level, I consider it a social event, and want to talk to my tablemates. Carnevino had the loudest, most intrusive hard rock music I've ever had the displeasure of hearing in a restaurant. Too bad, cause the steak was delish. I was even thinking of giving it a second go-round till I found out it wasn't a freak thing, that Mario Batalli likes this sort of music, the louder the better, and if his guests don't like it, then too bad. So I took the hint.  

Fern



Ron98GT said:


> Excuse me, but I beg to differ. There are many 5 Star, fine dining, Italian restaurants. Italian food is more than sloppy, dried spaghetti, with bottled/canned sauce (yuck).  Even if your a steak (Secondo) person, vs a pasta (Primo) person, some of the best steaks (and fish) in the world are served in Italian restaurants.
> 
> Have you tried any of the Italian restaurants at the Venetian or the Palazzo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> As allergic to smoke as you are, I am allergic to loud background noise in a restaurant. When I go out to eat at this level, I consider it a social event, and want to talk to my tablemates. Carnevino had the loudest, most intrusive hard rock music I've ever had the displeasure of hearing in a restaurant. Too bad, cause the steak was delish. I was even thinking of giving it a second go-round till I found out it wasn't a freak thing, that Mario Batalli likes this sort of music, the louder the better, and if his guests don't like it, then too bad. So I took the hint.
> 
> Fern


Rather insulting. You may dislike the music, but it's not an allergy. The music doesn't make your throat swell up and close. The music doesn't give you bronchitis. You don't have to take antibiotics after listening to the music.  It's not that I don't like tobacco smoke, I am very sensitive and allergic to it.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2014)

Folks - we are all entitled to our own opinions here - let's not make it personal.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sorry you felt insulted. It wasn't my intention.

I couldn't hear what anybody else in Carnevino is saying when I was there, including the servers. I have a hearing problem. Wearing hearing aids with such a cacophony is not just distracting, it is painful. But since I didn't mention this, you'd have no way of knowing.

Being allergic to smoke is really a tough thing in Las Vegas, I'd imagine, although a lot less than it use to be, if you try to mainly patronize restaurants outside casinos (for others, restaurants have no smoking rules, but casinos do not). Luckily we have the Smith Center, but most other entertainment venues are in casinos. 

Fern



Ron98GT said:


> Rather insulting. You may dislike the music, but it's not an allergy. The music doesn't make your throat swell up and close. The music doesn't give you bronchitis. You don't have to take antibiotics after listening to the music.  It's not that I don't like tobacco smoke, I am very sensitive and allergic to it.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 30, 2014)

We have stayed at South Point several times and have always enjoyed it. Had dinner with Fern at both the Mexican restaurant and Primarily Prime Rib and both were good. The buffet is nothing special but very good for the price. Looking forward to spending 4 nights at Grandview in April so will be looking for advice on which building to request.

Lynn


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 30, 2014)

Not all buildings have been remodeled, but at least the Honeysuckle and Jasmine buildings have. We stayed in Honeysuckle and had a great unit.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 31, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Not all buildings have been remodeled, but at least the Honeysuckle and Jasmine buildings have. We stayed in Honeysuckle and had a great unit.



Thanks. Will try to get one of these.

Lynn


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 4, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> If you check RCI Last Call, the GV seems to always be available for $269/week. You do have to include $20/day for Housekeeping, a $25 Resort Fee, and $32.28 for Tax.



For Thanksgiving week we only paid $234 for a two bedroom lockout. No extra fees or taxes that I remember. Definitely no charge for housekeeping or wifi.

We paid $503 for the same thing over Christmas week. Again no extra fees.

Both were booked through RCI as extra vacations. We got them for relatives coming to town. We didn't get guest certificates since we could easily checkin before guests arrived and add their names to the room.


----------

